
Qatar is Building Artificial Clouds For WorldCup 2022 - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2011/03/qatar-is-building-artificial-clouds-for-worldcup-2022.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story, different sources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2375055>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2374532>

------
ArabGeek
initial model will be 500,000 USD is it too much?

